# beans taking lonnnggg



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

i place a order on the 8th with attitude for the first time and on the 14th it finally reached to nyc on the 14th and all now i havenot recieved them. im very very very close to the location where is at so i think i should have gotten them by now. this is what it says in when i enter the trackinging number on the usps website


*Your Item's Status*Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 5:45 am on June 14, 2012.
https://www.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input


can any one tell me if it usually stays in customs so long ?


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 21, 2012)

My experience was similar and I got my beans about 10 days later. Be safe my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2012)

Sometimes it will say that when they have arrived at your house. Don't sweat it yet.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sometimes it will say that when they have arrived at your house. Don't sweat it yet.


'

thanks bro, i think i might have to oreder another set of seeds if they dont come tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2012)

They often get held in Customs in NY....don't sweat it brosef.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

I got the same thing going on with my order.  Says processed in NY at  2 a.m. on the 13th.   Usually doesnt take this long to get my package.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

12 daze to west coast, any time, every time :cool2:


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

I placed an order on the same day as you, and expect to see my beans any day now, but would not be suprised if I diden't see them until next week. It has never taken more than 3 weeks to get my orders, so I would just be patient, and give it time.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

Usually 8-9 days on the east coast, but this time its taking longer.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Eskodaboss what did ya order for beans?   I got some more Pineapple Express and a kandy kush along with a bunch of freebies.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

guess what guess it finally updated so i guess i will be getting them 2morrow thanks for all the help guys


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Hey Eskodaboss what did ya order for beans?   I got some more Pineapple Express and a kandy kush along with a bunch of freebies.


 
hey bro i got a few on the way i bought a 5 pack of g13labs og13,1 g13 white widow, white widow x big bud,
and for free i got 
afgah kush x skunk
nl x big bud
lambo
cheese auto
critical jack 
kandy kush
blue dream haze
pineapple express


i will be germin on sat or sun and they will be in a 4x4 tent with a 600watthps/mh and a few cfls i know it will be a lil croweded but i want to have all these strains done by oct eben if i get 1 oz per plant, its all for personal use.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Hey Eskodaboss what did ya order for beans?   I got some more Pineapple Express and a kandy kush along with a bunch of freebies.


did you get yours yet and what will be your setup ?


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey mine changed to departed on the 20th.  Had not checked it for a couple of days.  I have two 3x5 rooms.  The veg room has a 4' 8tube ho t5 light and I use a dimmable digital lumatek 1000w hps for the flower room.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Hey mine changed to departed on the 20th.  Had not checked it for a couple of days.  I have two 3x5 rooms.  The veg room has a 4' 8tube ho t5 light and I use a dimmable digital lumatek 1000w hps for the flower room.


 
nice you should start a journal, i wish i can use a 1000w today in my area got to 96 degrees for thats out the question for me


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

I recieved my order today and already have several beans planted. They came in the mail just a few hours after my post, so you should get your very soon. Good luck on the grow escodaboss.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 22, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I recieved my order today and already have several beans planted. They came in the mail just a few hours after my post, so you should get your very soon. Good luck on the grow escodaboss.


 
all is well bro just got em in the mail 5 min, about to start germing to nite and start a journal


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 22, 2012)

Just got home from work and mine were in the mail box.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Your gonna grow eleven strains at once in a 4 x 4 tent.......seems like it would be far too crowded to me..... good luck my friend.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Your gonna grow eleven strains at once in a 4 x 4 tent.......seems like it would be far too crowded to me..... good luck my friend.




:yeahthat:

I flower in a 4x4 myself and 11 plants wld be crazy...


----------

